# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Wiens #23

## danb

Hi folks,

Thought I'd post some pictures of Jamie's #23, soon to be in my hands. This instrument is the culimination of an amazing amount of research by Jamie into the details found on Gibson Loar #76547, which we both were lucky enough to borrow from the Schultzes when they owned it.

#23 is fitted with a "Wienzi" and has countless visual quotes of the Loar form and the vintage gibson look.

here's the top:

----------


## danb

Full frontal.. color seems to have shifted a little when I photoshopped the size down, hmm

----------


## danb

peghead view #1:

----------


## danb

truss rod cover detail:



And the inspiration:

----------


## danb

Fingerboard

----------


## danb

scroll

----------


## dan@kins

You are a fortunate lad! I really like the color in the first pic.

I really like Loar inspired contemporary mandolins.

Got any pics of the back?

----------


## amowry

Sweet!

----------


## danb

> Got any pics of the back?


Give me a few mins here

----------


## jasona

Very drool worthy Dan! Does it come with the Stanley Cup?

----------


## danb

I think he used scrap from the cup to make the truss cover and tailpiece

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Very nice Dan

I have heard one of those, in the hands of Jeff Rose, and feel they might nearly be in a class all thier own for a newer built instument. Jamie has a solid approach of building a few great ones rather than a bunch of good ones.

Have fun with it Dan and don't forget to discard your refuse for the rest of us to enjoy

----------


## danb

Well for my part, I was coming down from the Loar I had borrowed, and pretty worried that I'd need something special to get me through the letdown of not having it any more. Jamie had been in touch before, and I finally met him at Wintergrass some years ago and had a chance to try one of his mandolins. I was pretty well boggled by the tone, and placed my order. Since then I've lent a hand on research and whatnot, trying to help out with information where I could to feed the fires. He really a force of nature with this stuff.

Here's one of the back during the finish process

----------


## danb

I pretty sure I'll find some opportunity to take a few more pictures when I have it in my hands too

----------


## danb

Hang in there Shayne, Jamie makes the correct decision to do it right whenever presented with a chance to do it fast. 

Really that's what makes his stuff that much more special. I've got the hard part now of waiting for it to arrive over here

----------


## JEStanek

That's a real beauty. Jamie Wiens really made a great looking instrument. His binding work puts the real Loars to shame IMO. The burst goes out a bit further than the Schultz so its nice not to be a carbon copy. 

Are my eyes funky or is the nut cut lower at the A course? If so, what does that do for you?

Jamie (Stanek)

----------


## stevem

Sweet! Am I correct in recalling you also have a dola on the way from Jamie?

----------


## danb

> Are my eyes funky or is the nut cut lower at the A course? If so, what does that do for you?


It's an intonation trick, compensated nuts. There's a bunch of theory behind it, but basically it just works really well!

----------


## danb

> Sweet! Am I correct in recalling you also have a dola on the way from Jamie?


yes, some ways off though

----------


## jasona

> I think he used scrap from the cup to make the truss cover and tailpiece


Oh come on. Like I'm supposed to believe you once won the Cup.

----------


## Tom C

That mand looks kinda.....perfect in every respect. wow.

----------


## tattiemando

So beautiful!!!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

So Jamie...have you sworn off of Mandocafe

----------


## testore

for all those people who think Gibson's making the top of the line mandolin,swallow hard and look at this thing close. Gibson hasn't made anything that good in 80+ years, if ever. FANTASTIC!!!!

----------


## Austin Clark

simply outstanding.....

----------


## gtrmaker

Congrats Dan on your new Wiens mandolin! I'm going into my 5th year waiting for mine and hope to be in your position someday. 

Don Allain

----------


## sgarrity

Is that the best he can do?  LOL  Kidding folks, only kidding!! That is a stunning instrument.

Now if he could just crank out about 50 of these a year so I could have one.....

----------


## Givson

Lovely. Tell us more about the compensated nut.

----------


## danb

Well I guess the idea is that the press down on the first two frets can make some of the notes go off intonation on what would otherwise ben an ideal nut height, and this compensates for that. I'd let someone who understands it better describe it better though!

----------


## danb

Not as good of a photo, but shows the color on the neck really nicely too

----------


## Will Kimble

That is beautiful, thanks for the pictures!

Will Kimble

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

only one word ... wow.

Cherish that heirloom. Those things will be up at Christie's in 80 years.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

You win. I give up.

----------


## Jonathan James

Wow, absolutely stunning!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..thats gotta be the best looking mando I have ever seen..your a lucky man...great work Jamie!

----------


## jhbaylor

UNCLE... UNCLE...

Beautiful

----------


## danb

Another angle

----------


## danb

Ah! The dreaded Wienzi!

----------


## danb

Last one I have!

----------


## Chris Baird

Amazing work, that really has all the best vintage appointments nailed. I love the stain work.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Can't wait to hear it recorded, Dan. Of course, you will break it in and use it on your next album, right? But, we'd all LOVE a little clip of it ASAP if you can(?)

I almost ordered one of Jamie mandolins three or four years ago but they were a bit too much for my budget although there was no doubt in my mind that they were well worth the money. Boy, was I a FOOL to not pony up!  

Your new mandolin is simply gorgeous--far beyond the fit and finish of the Loars--CONGRADS! 

I'll bet it is very light-weight also, correct?

Cheryl

----------


## fwoompf

Carp on a cracker! That's gorgeous!

----------


## danb

Well I don't know yet. I won't have it for a few more weeks, but I got a concert over the phone and "I'm ready" for it  I'll post some clips etc when it arrives

----------


## Skip Kelley

That mandolin is awesome!!! Perfect in everyway!!

----------


## Mikey G

Congratulations Dan..a real beauty!

----------


## J. Wiens

(Rolls away the stone blocking entrance to cave)...Hi Darryl, nah I'm still kickin'....I've just had my head down for awhile ...Thanks to everyone for the kind words regarding Dan's mando. 

I wanna say that Dan B. has been the best client a builder could ever ask for...Knowledgable, Informative, understanding, patient and always forthcoming with a few bucks to keep me going just when things got tight. 

...Add a few bottles of fine scotch, arranging an extended Loar loan, not to mention showing me around London and keeping me at his house while i was there...And man, it gets pretty easy to do great work for a guy. Thanks a million Dan!

Jamie

----------


## Glassweb

Man, how do these guys do it? I tip my hat to Jamie and ALL the great mandolin builders out there who take huge risks to do what they love to do. You all have our utmost respect and admiration...

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Dan and Jamie, that is one of the most beautiful mandolins I've ever seen. Great work Jamie and congratulations Dan...

----------


## Troy Harris

Outstanding work Jamie, I would enjoy talking shop

----------


## bradeinhorn

> Man, how do these guys do it? I tip my hat to Jamie and ALL the great mandolin builders out there who take huge risks to do what they love to do. You all have our utmost respect and admiration...


amen

----------


## Yonkle

The tone and shades of color used is about the "warmest" look I have every seen on a mandolin... take that back, it is the warmest shade I've seen.
 One word..... perfection! # Oy Vey thats pretty! Jd
PS: What is the concept with the cut out on the nut on the "A" string?

----------


## HoGo

Perfect!
This is a proof of what I wrote on the "loar clone" thread. However, I was not completely right. Now, Loars and (D)MM's look like attempts of cloning a Wiens...
BTW, Jamie, when will your building pages be complete (thinking of the finishing section)?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Jamie,

I echo everyones sentiment...fantastic job..incredible attention to detail

Darryl

----------


## Jonathan James

It is hard to believe Jamie has reached this level of excellence with only 23 instruments under his belt...

----------


## Steve-o

Just stunning. Yes, perfection is the right word. Exquisite work Jamie. Congrats Dan. Since I bought your CD Dan, I like to think I had a small part in your new acquisition. I'll look forward to the next one too!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Oh, my...

----------


## bropete

Great, great work Jamie. Congratulations. Thanks Dan for posting the photos. Pete (White Dove Mandolins)

----------


## Tom C

Please lock this thread, everytime there's a new post I just have to look at it again ...then my bank account again...then the mando...etc

----------


## Justin Carvitto

can't believe this one wasn't posted. it's my wallpaper.

----------


## Bill James

Nice work Jamie!

----------


## danb

Oh man, he's killing me here with these. New shot just now..

----------


## buddyellis

Is their a light stain/finish on the binding to get that antiqued color, or where'd you get that binding?

----------


## Jeff Rose

Love the responses! As always Jamie's work is very special and art at the highest level, add me to the long lust, I mean list, of admirers of #23. In the past few weeks the Wiens #12 that I am the caretaker of has been in numerous players and builders hands - IBMA and elsewhere, the response is always the same - great respect for Jamie's artistry, and a near euphoric Wow! when they play it. We sure are lucky to live in this most mandolific time.

----------


## f5loar

You don't mention the price but if he's not getting the price of Nuggetts, Dudes, Gils and Monts and DMM then he needs to be! Sometimes you can tell just by photos how a mandolin is going to sound and play. That grain on the back is the finest I've seen ever. Never found a Loar that curly! The workmanship is dead on perfect. I couldn't find a flaw anywhere. This is the kind of mandolin that just makes you sick when you make that first scratch on it!

----------


## Glassweb

I'm with you Tommy... that mandolin has really got the Loar vibe, dont'cha think? OUCH!

----------


## Jonathan James

F5Loar,

Jamie's website lists the price of an F5 at $12K...

http://www.wiensmandolins.com/order.htm

----------


## f5loar

Anything less then the price of a new out of the box MM would be a steal.

----------


## sgarrity

Sshhhhhh.........

----------


## Bill Halsey

Frightening. What are the rest of us gonna do?

----------


## Mark Walker

Taking a break from my other passion - archery deer hunting here in Michigan's farmlands!

Dan - that's a beautiful mandolin in every aspect. #Jamie - GREAT work. # To build what appears to be in most every way a Loar replica is a tribute to your crafstmanship.

Enjoy the mandolin Dan. #Keep up the great work Jamie.

Back to my tree-stand...

----------


## Brian Ray

That thing ain't particularly ugly! Great work Jamie... let's hear it Dan!

----------


## danb

DP, I need to get it in my mitts first 

Here's the Veenzel next to a stump with "23" on it. Handy to have a nature are that someone's already put the serial number of your most recent mando on?

----------


## stevem

> Handy to have a nature are that someone's already put the serial number of your most recent mando on?


Huh? That sentence don't make no sense. 

Great picture though.

----------


## danb

Oops, that's meant to read "nature area"

----------


## Brian Ray

Ahhh... I thought she was in your mitts... so then me poking you about it causes anguish! Almost as good  :Wink:  

And so we're both looking forward to hearing her...

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Wow, looks amazing. So Dan, when can I come & hear you play this beauty? Any gigs lined up in the near future?

Matt

----------


## danb

I play sessions in London fairly often, but nothing else booked

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Hi Dan,

Which sessions do you generally play? I've been playing for under a year and I'm not really ready to join a session yet without holding everyone back but it would be great to come along and listen.

Cheers,

Matt

----------


## danb

about 50% of the time I make the Cobden arms Camden town Thursday nights

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Thanks Dan, I've been looking for a session to come along and listen to. There's a Bluegrass one on Monday nights but I haven't had a chance to get there yet.

Cheers,

Matt

----------


## Mark Walker

I believe I'm on the wrong continent to go listen to Dan and see his new mandolin!

----------


## Jonathan James

so did the Wiens arrive yet Dan??

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Must have, or he would be around here more often.

Maybe he will put my A-1 into the archive one of these days.

----------


## danb

Yeah I got a couple more weeks still to go. Sorry about your archive listing, work has been killing me lately and free time goes to family and picking lately

----------


## mandopete

I dunno, the scroll looks kinda funky.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Wow, you guys take art to a whole new level. That's one pretty mandolin.

----------


## Rick Smith

I just noticed this thread. That mandolin is absolutely beautiful...a true work of art.

----------


## Skip Kelley

After looking at these pictures again... it doesn't get any sweeter than this mandolin!

----------


## danb

> did you get #23 in your hands yet, Dan?


Soon, should have it next week. I'd imagine that knowing me there will be sound clips and photos soon after

----------


## Austin Koerner

it's so good looking i put it as my best friend's computer wallpaper. she doesn't play mandolin.

----------


## danb

It's here. Haven't had much time to post due to work, family in town, and well.. because I'm playing it the rest of the time 

It's like a brand new Loar, something else really. Proud new mando-mommy disclaimers apply, but I'm very happy. Easily the nicest one I've ever owned and already it's tickling my subconcious and getting me playing some of the tricks and tones that I'd forgotten since I had to give the Schultz Loar back.

more to follow in coming days after I clear some work-related crunch time!

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Thanksgiving, Dan.

Jamie

----------


## danb

> Thanks Dan, I've been looking for a session to come along and listen to. There's a Bluegrass one on Monday nights but I haven't had a chance to get there yet.


Pretty sure that's the Hemingford Arms near King's Cross station? I can play a fair number of Monroe tunes, but I can't sing or back enough songs to sit in with those guys so I usually sit at the bar and watch/listen

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Dan, your avatar is a little frightening.

----------


## danb

Yeah sorry, that's sorta how I look.. or used to look anyway 

Edit- less worrying and even less flattering

----------


## JEStanek

I'm _more_ worried by the new one! But I'm one to talk about avatar photos!

Jamie

----------


## danb

a couple new pictures

----------


## danb

the back

----------


## danb

neck

----------


## danb

scroll

----------


## danb

here's the wienzi

----------


## danb

Mine has a "Tone bemuser"

----------


## danb

A couple of scroll closeups.. first

----------


## danb

back

----------


## danb

Artsy-blurred bg shot of the peghead

----------


## danb

Nice engraving!

----------


## danb

full frontal

----------


## danb

And the obligatory proud mommy photo

----------


## danb

One more here with really narrow aperture, this shows the finish texture and that so-vintage-you-can-smell-it feel this has

----------


## danb

So many tributes to 76547.. including the signature date!

----------


## danb

ok, what the heck I got a few more

----------


## jasona

That is too much! Wowsers! I'm going to call Citizenship and Immigration Canada and request you prove you are Canadian enough for that mandolin, else we will repatriate it.

Seriously beautiful, hats off to you and Jamie!

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> Originally Posted by  (Matt Hutchinson @ Oct. 22 2007, 19:36)
> 
> Thanks Dan, I've been looking for a session to come along and listen to. There's a Bluegrass one on Monday nights but I haven't had a chance to get there yet.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's the Hemingford Arms near King's Cross station? I can play a fair number of Monroe tunes, but I can't sing or back enough songs to sit in with those guys so I usually sit at the bar and watch/listen


That's the one. I keep meaning to go down on a Monday night & listen but there always seems to be something else I should be doing  Maybe next week.

The Wiens looks fantastic, congratulations.

Mat

----------


## Jonathan James

Wow, Dan. More beautiful than I imagined. Can't wait to hear some sound clips at some point.

----------


## JEStanek

Who needs a Loar when you have #23! That looks like it was worth the wait.

Jamie

----------


## mdlorenz

gorgeous

----------


## Glassweb

Pretty scary... Wiens is an outloar and should be arrested! Seriously, that's about the most Loarish non-Loar mandolin I've ever seen. Hey Dan, I know this might sound strange, but does he construct the Wienzi so that it can be easily removed if you decide to try without?

----------


## Justin Carvitto

So Dan,

You're the owner of #9 AND #23? Wouldn't mind hearing about the some of the similarities and differences. Not necessarily aesthetic and appointments, but rather about tonal/feel/ and character of these instruments.

When you get time of course.

Thanks, j

----------


## danb

> You're the owner of #9 AND #23? Wouldn't mind hearing about the some of the similarities and differences. Not necessarily aesthetic and appointments, but rather about tonal/feel/ and character of these instruments.


Jamie hooked me up with #9 this spring, it was a used one that he'd done some refurbishing on. It's got a quilted back, is much bassier and generally "Different" from 23, which is a Loar/Virzi copy vs #9 which was more pure Wiens. Jamie's tonal special thing to my ear seems to be the treble, which always sounds clear and piano-like. #9 has really nice up-the-neck treble, but then again so does #23. 

The aesthetical differences are obviously loarish on 23 and Jamie's own original look on #9. Both are very fine instruments, though my tastes and preferences certainly favor 23 now

----------


## danb

> Pretty scary... Wiens is an outloar and should be arrested! Seriously, that's about the most Loarish non-Loar mandolin I've ever seen. Hey Dan, I know this might sound strange, but does he construct the Wienzi so that it can be easily removed if you decide to try without?


C'mon Steve, you of all people know the difference between with and without! I don't think he used velcro or anything. I bet I'd wake up with a horse's head in my bed if I hacked the virzi out!

Seriously, it's put in just like the old Loars, with glue etc and fitted in there intended to stay! You should pretty much know if you don't like the tone of them. For me it's easy, I love that extra separation and clarity, the definition they give. I'm willing to trade that for the intensity and "Edge" you sometimes get in a really hot bluegrass one, but I'm not always feeling sharp and aggressive when I play

Basically, he makes a virzi do what it's supposed to do, so if you like instruments that have one and *work*, you'll like his!

----------


## danb

Another of the back

----------


## Glassweb

OK Dan, you got me! It's true... some of the greatest Loars have got the big "V", and I certainly think about the one that's sitting in Chicago right now! Actually got to play another Virzi Loar a few weeks ago at the CMSA convention here in Sarasota. A Feb. 18th that was just HUGE... amazing bass and clarity all the way through. I think if it were set up "properly" and was strung up with some non-classical strings it might be one of the top 5 I've ever played. A stunning mandolin. Play on Bro'... and keep those fantastic pix coming! Happy Holiday Dan!

----------


## Philip Halcomb



----------


## danb

> OK Dan, you got me! It's true... some of the greatest Loars have got the big "V", and I certainly think about the one that's sitting in Chicago right now!


I know that one well. #23 is closer to the Schultz, more mid-range and treble than bass. I've only been able to try a few virzi Loars, and the schultz is my favorite so far

----------


## danb

Guess which ear is the Loar, and which is Wiens 23

edit: updated clip with better stereo separation so they don't bleed into each other

----------


## danb

Here's a 9 minute and nearly 13mb mp3 file of me noodling around on it. 

For some reason about a minute in I cough loudly, and I seem to mess up the tunes fairly often.

I mixed it up a bit with my usual .72mm clayton pick and a much heavier one from Steve Gilchrist (~ 1.4mm I think). If you watch a fourier of it, the .72mm produces more "hair" on the waveform, a little more treble and snap.

----------


## tdimock

I think these photos qualify as Mandolin PORN!

----------


## Brian Ray

Loar is left...

----------


## jasona

> Loar is left...


I'll agree with this. Its not entirely fair however because the earlier recording was made with less sensitive equipment and so sounds a tad muffled when compared with the more recent recording.

Damn fine sounding mandolin. Possibly the closest Loar tone I've heard in a new mandolin. And its surprisingly open sounding for a new mandolin.

Enjoy it in good health Dan!

----------


## sstiner

Dan, I have been watching this post for a month now and I am just so impressed by the Wiens mandolin and the photos that Jamie and now you have posted. Your just "noodling" is amazing! Having one of Jamies mandolins is a dream and being able to play it as well as you do, will be my goal!!!! Thank you for all your post. I followed your link and listened to your CD. I will be getting that for Christmas for sure! Thank you in advance for my present! Shawn Stiner

----------


## Gutbucket

When you look up "Mandolin" in the dictionary, that's the picture that should be there.

----------


## man doh

I like the left. 

Either I have expensive taste or really expensive taste I guess.

----------


## Jerry Byers

Loar on the left.

----------


## JimW

I agree, I think the loar is on the left. Although they both sound very nice. Hats off to Jamie, a beautiful looking and sounding F5.

Jim

----------


## usqebach

Loar on the left. Just my guess, never heard one live, but it has just a bit "throatier" chop.

Right side (presumably Wiens) sounds great also. It will certainly open up in the ensuing years.

P.S. Got both CD's. Love them! Keep up the great work!

----------


## danb

oops, I forgot to say "you're right" to folks who guess left ear loar. A couple of fairly big hints in it to aside from the tone!

Anyway, the nice thing is how close that Jamie's mando is to the original- most virzi loars don't sound like the Schultz, so I'm really happy with it

----------


## Brian Ray

Jamie's work is freaking sweet! Congrats Dan!

----------


## John Hill

Indeed.

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Speachless...that is one beautiful and beauitful sounding mando. WOW!

----------


## Justin Carvitto

I'm seeing a Wiens archive in the future to go along with your current website Dan :P

----------


## Milan Christi

Wow! I can't help but think that a new cd is in the offing - I'm sure there's a new one brewing to showcase the new axe. Put me on the pre-order list. Thanks for posting the 'noodling' clip. I enjoyed that along with my morning

----------


## danb

> I'm seeing a Wiens archive in the future to go along with your current website Dan :P


What, you mean something like this?



I haven't released this one yet (or a couple others I've got on the boil) because work has been killing me. I have a ton of great photos from Jamie already (he's a heck of a photographer as well as a builder, you can really see that he takes that seriously from his web site!).

Anyway, all I have there so far is the piccolo, #9, and #23. I'm *way* behind on archive submissions for the main site, again due to the day job. The motto for this sort of thing seems to be "release early, and release often".

----------


## Justin Carvitto

Yes, exactly like that.

----------


## kmmando

I visited Dan last week and we sat and had a few tunes together on the F5 and a few other fine instruments he has.

I can report first hand that it is absolutely beautiful, has a stunning sound, and is a joy to play, and this from a non F5 player. I was really honoured that Dan let me play it, and in his expert hands it really took off. 

I look forward to hearing a high end recording of this in the not to distant future, perhaps.

Jamie Weins deserves a gold medal for this world class quality work. Amazing!

Kevin Macleod

----------


## Jonathan James

Any further insights on #23, now that you've had a few weeks to play it in some, Dan?

----------


## G. Fisher

Why was #9 re-topped and renecked?

----------


## danb

> Any further insights on #23, now that you've had a few weeks to play it in some, Dan?


Sure, I'm still very happy. I'm getting more the hang of where to pick it and thinking about selling off mandos made redundant by it 




> Why was #9 re-topped and renecked?


Regarding #9: I believe Jamie went a bit thin on the top and decided to make a new mandolin for his original customer when it developed some issues. After the replacement was shipped, he pulled #9 on to the bench and replaced the top on it with one of his 2005/2006 ones (not postive on date) and also the neck while he was at it with one using his updated shape. It's also a very nice instrument, though I'm sure finding #23 is more to my tastes. It has vastly overshadowed everything else in the house since I got it!

----------


## danb

Here's 23 with 21, visiting from Maryland

----------


## danb

Backs.. single piece on 21

----------


## danb

Scrolls

----------


## Kbone

Dan, that mando makes my heart go pitter, patter...wow - you lucky son of a gun.

----------


## surfandstrum

I just love the Cafe because you can enjoy the visual stimulation of all the mandolins out there...Thanks for keeping the thread updated with new pics...Can't wait for the cd's to arrive...

----------


## Glassweb

(said in my best Jack Benny voice) "NOW CUT THAT OUT"!!!

----------


## danb

Couple more of the 2

----------


## danb

backs

----------


## danb

I did a YouTube clip playing on the Wiens last night. Lousy picture (webcam), but decent microphones (km184s)

----------


## surfandstrum

I can only hope in some life I might be able to make my mandolin sing like you do...Thanks for contributing so much to the forum...

----------


## fredfrank

Dan, how are you accomplishing those trills? I'd really like to know!

----------


## danb

> Dan, how are you accomplishing those trills? I'd really like to know!


It's mostly muscle memory at this point, but here's a video clip I did a while back that shows what the pick is doing

YouTube clip

----------


## mandobuff

Dan,thanks for the video

----------


## jaco

Wow! I don't usually put much stock in computer sound clips, but if that's ANY indication of the sound of that instrument, it's the real deal. Great playing as usual Dan. Any tab for the "finnish polka"?.

----------


## billhay4

Absolutely lovely sounding instrument. Player isn't bad either.
Bill

----------

